# Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso. Real or Fake?



## YanniPanos (Feb 4, 2015)

So this watch in new condition has been in my family for years.
I googled the model number 295859 and it gives me pics of the Grand Sport model.
So I believe this is fake, but before I give it away I just wanna confirm.
Here's some pics:


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Fake!

Reverso 295859 has two pushers on the case, this one has none. Also the back of the case is wrong.


----------



## Ricksterrr (Aug 5, 2012)

YanniPanos said:


> So this watch in new condition has been in my family for years.
> I googled the model number 295859 and it gives me pics of the Grand Sport model.
> So I believe this is fake, but before I give it away I just wanna confirm.
> Here's some pics:


Fake - and a really really awfully poor one at that. Stay away.


----------



## exoticwatches (Feb 2, 2013)

Firstly - IT IS A FAKE

Secondly : @OP - That strap looks TOO NEW to be even in lying "unused" condition "for years" ..... r u sure it has been in your family for years or you are trying to see if people can catch if it is a fake or not before you try to dump it on some unsuspecting poor folk ?


----------



## YanniPanos (Feb 4, 2015)

yes its been in a drawer for years in a plastic bag, another reason I suspected it was fake, no box. Im giving it away for FREE, if I was trying to sell it I wouldn't have posted "that I believe it's fake" on my first post....
to eBay it goes as a replica!


----------



## peire06 (May 24, 2016)

What did you end up doing with your fake reverso?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

peire06 said:


> What did you end up doing with your fake reverso?


Why bring up a thread from a year and a half ago? Or are you just commenting on stuff randomly to bring your post count up?


----------



## peire06 (May 24, 2016)

I just saw another fake Reverso that has the same reference number. I was curious to know what Yannipanos ended up doing with his fake reverso.


----------



## AshleyMcAllister (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey guys is this real?


----------



## AshleyMcAllister (Jan 31, 2017)

Another pic


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

Same exact model and serial, what do you think, LOL...


----------



## wakerdasha (Jul 20, 2017)

I found this watch in my house and was wondering if it is a fake, I am suspecting that it is because it has the looks of one. Thanks!


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

Squadra...lol.


----------

